# Achery Idols?



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

michael Braden! He's been mine for bout a year now. And I actually met him at the ATA show..he asked my mom where i was.  
And of course he's sooooooooooper nice. There hasn't been a hoot yet that he and I both went to and he hasn't stopped by and said Hi to me.  

The of course there's larry Weir. He's my biggest idol ever. 
He came and had a show at my dad's store when I was 4 or 5. Then the next weekend he went to an IVBO shoot and shot the highest IBO score record.  And my daddy;s the one that tuned it!


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

Not for me ........


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Yeah, I have only met a few pro archers that I am not fond of but a majority are just a hoot. 

They make me smile.

I have never really met Michael Braden except for a brief conversation at outdoor nationals. But he sounds like a great guy.

Katie


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

Myself!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Glad to know.

I remember the first time I met Michelle Ragsdale. It was great. She stood there and talked to me for an hour or so. I was awstruck. I probably looked like I had just ran into someone highly famous. I didn't miss her shoot the rest of the weekend. Aw, the memories of my first trip to the World Archery Festival.

As for a male archery idol. Jim Pruitte is high up there. He is one great guy. I met him through his daughter. I just admire his professionalism and just overall kind heart.

Jesse B. is a great shot. Not to mention a great person to be around.

But then again, it will be a hard battle to beat Terry Ragsdale in my eyes. I had a hard time trying to watch him and Michelle both in Vegas in 2001. I would run back and forth. 560 hunter round! With professionalism! What more needs to be said.

I know I am messing a lot more of my favorites but I could write all night on them.
Katie


----------



## steve-o (Nov 29, 2005)

Now I'm not saying the pros are bad choices because they are very good choices but, Ya'll young people also need to look at what the person does to support archery for young folks. Why we have a few on here that would be great role models for ya'll like 3dmamma, recordkeeper, tink, and a few others.
There are a lot of unknown heros to the sport, check out some of the JOAD coaches in your area.
Also look at those that are pounding the political door like Ted Nugent, without people like him we will loose our rights to hunt.
As for me, I will be taking my level 2 course in April and taking over 4-H in the fall for my local county. That doesn't automatically make me a role model, and I'm certainly not the same caliber of those I mentioned above, but I am trying to help young people into the sport of archery in my own little neck of the woods so to speak, for they are our future. Hopefully one day I will be cheering on a student of mine in some national event, that would make a dream come true for me knowing that I help start this young person in archery.
But ya'll stick with it I will be just as glad cheering ya'll on as well, ya'll are some great kids/ uh young adults (sorry).
Take care,
(Ya'll can call me uncle steve if you like, I'd be honored.)


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I guess, I am a little biased in picking people I have met in person.

But you are right, there are too many people that I look up to. No lie. Must be that kind heart I have.:tongue:


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

well of course yngarcher u know ur my hero :wink:, but i wanna be like jesse b. someday :teeth: but man 29x is pretty hard to beat!!


----------



## bowdude300 (Jan 17, 2006)

*DAN McCARTHY*

I CAN'T BELIEVE NONE OF YOU LIKE DAN McCARTHY. HE IS LIKE THE GREATEST SHOOTER EVER. NOT TO MENCHIN THAT HE IS LIKE GONNA TOTAL SWEEP THE ASA THIS YEAR.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

Wesley Vanhorn, former Mathews pro now a Newberry pro staffer! He is in charge of the Newberry pro staff also. Wes is one of the most unbelievable archers that I know. He is like a human rangefinder on the 3-d range! He should do quite well with a newberry in his hands. Goodluck to him and the rest of the Newberry Staff.


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

duh, Katie..you! :tongue: I dont really have any archery hero's, since I basically only shoot deer, but theres quite a few guys at the B.A.S.S. tournaments that I'm dumbfounded when they come say hello.


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

got to be Dave cousins or rio wilde for me those two are ace shots :beer:  :wink:


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Sam: I feel love that I am right up there with Jesse. Cause we all know I bust out the 29x's all the time. Especially with this brace. :tongue: 

But it is kind of interesting to see people's responses and reasons why.

I guess I am picky when picking an idol. They have to have something beyond talent, but that is just my thought.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> well of course yngarcher u know ur my hero :wink:, but i wanna be like jesse b. someday :teeth: but man 29x is pretty hard to beat!!


Hey Sam, you know what? You can shoot 29x's too, just move closer. :wink:


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Oh my gosh. I realized I forgot my true archery idol. My father. I know I am biased. But that man has dedicated so much time to archery for my family, the state, and our little community.

He has been a vital part of my success in this sport. Without him I wouldn't even know how to pull a bow back, let alone how to hold a dot in the middle. Shesh...what a man.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey maybe i should try movin closer  but ya know what the sad thing is...i probabaly wouldnt be able to do it!! i'll freak myself out by thinking that i shot 29x ha! i wanna grow up to be somebody's idol lol haha! maybe i'll achieve that in louisville ha,,,,katie can i be ur hero :sad: lol


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Well, let's see. Sam, wants to be my hero. Does that balance out with me being your female archery idol? I am sure it does somewhere. I mean you cleaned a half at Vegas. Gosh, and I watched it!!!!!!!!! And have pictures of you shooting it, that must mean you are my hero!

Ha! I am sure you could do it closer, if I can you can too.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

oh ya i forgot that moment was documented! but we never took a pic of the target:sad: and hey i have it as my pic on here! maybe i can do that 2x next year, in a row, on the same day! i'll have my brand new bow by then so who knows?!?!?! but i have to agree with katie, a idol has to be more than a person who shoots good, and well hey katie sure does, man does she!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Aw shucks.
Sam I have faith in you sweetie. Vegas 2007, will be pretty darn awesome. I better start saving cause you don't want me to miss it. That would be lame. But I will be a poor college student either near you or, well, sadly here. Options. 

Keep up the good shooting Sambow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You rock hardcore. :banana:


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

id have to say my dad. he may not be the best but hes still my idol.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Sometimes parents can be forgotten when it comes to idols.

So since my idols are scattered in about 4 different posts I will organize them a little better.
Female: Michelle Ragsdale
Cyndi Kober (BHFS shooter from Montana! She is freaking amazing)
Jen Nichols
Male: Terry Ragsdale
Ron Deyerle (dad)
Jim Pruitte
Jesse Broadwater

I know I have a lot, but I can promise you there are a lot more than that in my books!


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

*Idol*

If I was to pick an idol in archery it would be Micheal Anderson. Not only is he one of the top pro's in 3D and Target, he is also a registered chiropractor. On the education side of things this is not an easy goal to reach. As I am following the same road in my second year of kinesiology in Canada, I hope some day I can reach the same level of excellence in archery and in the workfield. 

Andrew


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Will Primos, because he can Speak the Language and he doesn't have "hot shot syndrome" like alot of archers do and thinks he's all that! He's just huntin' and teaching people stuff about ethics and calling:wink:


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I haven't encountered too much 'hot shot' syndrome that you refer to. Well, in the pro circut. But then again I surround myself with pretty awesome people. 

AJ, enlighten me. You shoot 4H and leagues, who have you met that has 'hot shot syndrome?' I guess I might be blind to that.


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

With every sport you got cocky athletes that think that since they are the best because they have played a few good games or shot a good match. 
But they fail to see there is more to a sport that just winning and getting ticked when they lose and take it way to serious!

Like heck, my man Primos has several P&Y trophies but if he misses a shot or screws up a hunt he just laughs and takes what he learned from the mistake and tries it again and just has fun with it but yet is serious, he has found that happy medium.

Like with my air pistol, yeah I want to shoot in the '08 Olympic games so bad I can taste it and I train hard everyday for it! But if I'm standing on the line at a match and I shoot a really bad flier I'm like "whoops!" Then review the shot in my mind and find out what I did wrong and don't worry about it and maybe laugh a little; instead of getting pissed and start cussin' and get mad at myself because that just lower your confidence and your scores.

Another thing is how you win, if you get all cocky and say it was a piece of cake then the fans and your fellow athletes won't respect ya. But if I win a shoot and people come up to me and say WTG or some little kid says nice shootin' all I say is "Its just another day at the range havin' fun!"

I'm not saying that every "pro archery" is suffer from "hot shots", just saying they're a few like in every sport that are cocky.


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

yea i have met a few pros 
but to pick one would have to be 
Bob Eyler 

i am pretty good friends with him i shot a tuesday night league with him and i have been shooting with him or been talken to hm for about 2 years 
he has helped me so much and he is a great guy. so yea he is my archery idol 
the one and only (that is a pro that is)

later
mike


----------



## MathewsMan8533 (Jul 24, 2005)

scott starns!


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't know if I have any major archery Idols but I was pretty impressed by Ashley Kamuf today at the arnold archery competition. She roobinhooded not once but twice in the sam game. Not bad for a freakcurve , being on the olympic archery team doesn't hurt either.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Better than I could do by far!


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

I always admired what griv has done not only from a shooting aspect but a design aspect as well!!!

not to mention he is a good teacher with all the seminars hes doing!

but you cant go past the notables in the ragsdales, dave barnsdale and just because im canadian FOGHORN! jkjkjk:wink: 

i think im a little buyest to canucklehaeds but hes still a really good guy


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'd have to say that my idol is definetely Jenny Nichols, ever since I started shooting she has been an inspiration to me.

-Lauren.H


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

She truly is one amazing archer.


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

YNGARCHER said:


> Does any one have any archery idols?
> I have a few, but my largest was Michelle Ragsdale. Actually still is. She was one amazing archer and is one amazing woman.
> 
> I know too many great male archers to pick just one.
> ...


I would say John Magera. I was up at my fiancee's house one night and watched him shoot. I thought that was cool. I started shooting. I would say that he's a hero of mine... and I'm 25.


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Mine is a local guy*

I met a local guy about five years ago that helped me be a better archer, and possibly a better person. He is an outstanding person as well as a great archer. Charlie Nelson is his name. Ive never told him how much I look up to him and I dont think he even knows my name any more, but he is my idol.


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

The Nichols sisters are my idols hands down!! :biggrin1:
But my coach is right up there his name is 
Timm Hines! :thumb:
You might have herd of him?


----------



## PerfectionistJr (Dec 2, 2005)

well,mine would be griv or my dad.:thumb:


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

I really like Dan McCarthy, and Jesse Broadwater, i admire how he is so young, yet so acomplished in the archery word.

Max


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Both are great archers. I met Dan in Vegas this year, he is a super great guy.

I suppose one could say the same about ol' Jesse.:wink:


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I lie.:embara: Wrong dan. Darn me and my name problems. Darn, I can barely remember my own name.

Nah, but honestly most archers are great people! I look up to a lot of them.


----------



## kiia (Apr 16, 2006)

*Okay...*

Rio W. & Dave C. & Reed K.


----------



## J-Dunlap (Feb 26, 2006)

nathan brooks


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*my archery idol*

my archery idol is Josh Michaelis. he has tought me about every thing i know. Ty Noe


----------



## Mr. Me (Mar 21, 2006)

Ive met quite a few of Mathews(the brand) archers (made them sign a hoyt hat, hehehe...) but Im afraid I dont have any real person i think as outstanding. My archery teacher outshot many of them.


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

Bob Gentery, Hands down the very best finger shooter I have seen. Amazing guy.


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

bowdude300 said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE NONE OF YOU LIKE DAN McCARTHY. HE IS LIKE THE GREATEST SHOOTER EVER. NOT TO MENCHIN THAT HE IS LIKE GONNA TOTAL SWEEP THE ASA THIS YEAR.


dan is m favorite too. i rode the shuttle with him at snowshoe one year but i didnt have a sharpie to get his autograph!!! arg!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Howard Hill. Hands down. Greatest archer and hunter of all time- not to mention a great man and good teacher, but I have a few others that I have alot of respect for, like Jim Hamm, Paul Comstock, Pappy, Pat B, Jamie Leffler, Ishi and Art Young.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Chuck Adams


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

hunting michael waddell the coolest hunter ever talked to him on the phone
compatition randy hendri got to shoot with him at a pop up shoot at jrs archery.:tongue: beet me by two points


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Fred Bear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

